# My lab is tearing through my screen windows



## kjfabian (Jul 10, 2007)

Very recently, my lab mix, who is about 2 years old has started tearing through the screen windows in my house. Over the weekend I had to replace 4 of the screens and already this week she has torn through 3 more. The windows are not open far enough for her to get out, only about 4-6 inches open, but she will tear the whole bottom off the screen. The windows are about 2-3 feet off the ground so she has to stand on her hind legs to get to them. I replaced the screen with metal screening hoping that would help but she just tears right through it and she only does this when I am not home. Does anyone have any ideas on what to try to get her to quit tearing up the screens? I have started putting her in a crate while I am out of the house because I can't afford to keep replacing the screens that she tears out.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

kjfabian said:


> I have started *putting her in a crate *while I am out of the house because I can't afford to keep replacing the screens that she tears out.


That is your answer. Unfortunately, other than closing the windows so she can't get to the screen - if you are not there to catch her in the act, you cannot re-direct this behavior.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Crate the dog while you are gone. And give her at least two long (30-60 minutes) walks/jog/hike/hard play outside the yard, every day. Your dog is bored. You have a young working breed dog who needs to be physisically and mentally stimulated every day. Every day! Every day!!

If the weather is hot then you need to get up earlier in the morning to get some good exercise time in with her before it gets too hot. 

When the dog is home she needs to have plenty of stimulating toys to play with. Try some kong toys which can be stuffed with treats and frozen to keep her busy. A few chew toys would be good too, but not rawhide or greenies. Chew toys must only be given when you can supervise the dog.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

We had a westie before Riley and we have a very low window in our living room. Well, every squirrel that went by, drove her bananas, she was able to jump up onto the window seat and scratch at the windows while she barked. We also have a glass-paned door between our living room and foyer where the front door is. Our mailman puts our mail in a slot in our door. This also drover our westie crazy and she would jump and scratch at the door when the mailman came by. 

My husband went to Home Depot and he got some pieces of plexi-glass that we were able to cut and tape against the living room window and door, this stopped any further damage (although it didn't stop her when she saw a squirrel or the mailman came). At least I knew she was safe and so was my house, the plexi glass worked well.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Are there any noticeable behavior changes in the moments before you leave like panting, excessive salivating, blank eyes, or pacing?


----------



## kjfabian (Jul 10, 2007)

There aren't any noticeable changes before I leave the house. We also have a basset hound that we got at the end of May and they get along great. They have plenty of chew toys and play toys for while we are not home.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I would evaluate their routine then. Based on the info you gave us, it sounds like boredom. Which means they may benefit from more physical and mental stimulation, preferably at the same time. 

As for the toys, do you rotate them so they always have different toys to focus on?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

A lot of people see crates as bad but they can be very good for dogs, providing them a safe place and feeling of security when mom and dad aren't home. 

I have a dog that will eat through an entire house if left alone even for a short while (combination separation anxiety and boredom). He unfortunately had to live with my dad for a little while, who would never use the crate despite my urgings, and he had to completely redo his house as a result. 

Once properly crate trained, the crate can become a safe haven for anxious dogs. I got the largest I could so my dog isn't cramped and has room to stretch, put in a comfy bed for him to lie on and give him yummy bones and/or stuffed kongs to chew on (although he usually just ignores them) and make sure he gets lots of exercise when I am home. In the mornings when I grab the treat bag, my dog beelines straight to the crate, snuggles right down and gobbles his treat with no fuss. I'm a sucker so I leave on music for him. 

Result, he is safe and happy and my house is in one piece. Much better than replacing window screens or expensive couches, speakers, tvs, carpet, etc.!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Crate time.


----------

